# Performance Brake Kits at CARiD - Your Safety Guarantee!



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you hear squeal or screech when braking? Do you feel it takes your vehicle longer to stop? Well, it's high time to check your brakes then. And if there is any noticeable damage, like cracks, grooves, heat spots or rust, don't waste time and replace the worn-out brake components as soon as possible. And it's probably no surprise to you that we have all your needs covered. At CARiD.com, we've stockpiled the largest selection of brake rotors, pads and brake kits for you. If you're still not sure what option is better for you, our experts will gladly help you.

At CARiD, we aim to provide our customers with the finest Performance Brakes, Pads & Rotors the industry can offer, which is why we accept no compromise when it comes to the quality. Created by the most reputable names in the industry, such as Brembo, EBC Brakes, PowerStop, HAWK, Omix-Ada the Performance Brakes, Pads & Rotors we've gathered for you feature precise design and everlasting durability. Each of the Performance Brakes, Pads & Rotors is skillfully engineered by the country's most experienced professionals and then crafted from premium materials to ensure quality that is second to none. Manufactured to satisfy even the most discerning aficionados, the Performance Brakes, Pads & Rotors that we stock are ready to reveal the true nature of your vehicle.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Developed using their extensive racing experience, Brembo brake performance upgrades allow enthusiasts to significantly improve their car’s braking performance. No longer must enthusiasts settle for long stopping distances and fading after a few hard brake applications. Your high performance car should stop as well as it goes, but far too often the OE manufacturers seem to put more effort into the going than the stopping. Brembo engineers design each upgrade kit for the specific vehicle. They study the OE brake system and select the exact combination of brake discs, calipers, and brake pads that will give you the best stopping power, and be fully compatible with your master cylinder, ABS and traction control system. With a Brembo brake upgrade kit, you’re getting parts that have been developed using knowledge gained during grueling racing conditions. Racing will reveal any part’s weakness, so if a part can function effectively in that environment, you can rest assured it will work on your street car. 

Brembo is famous for its GT and GTR Series brake kits designed to be used on sports and muscle cars, giving ultimate braking and handling. 

Brembo also cares about daily drivers, driving carefully but still needing extreme braking force to feel confident and safe. That's why Brembo designed and tested the following reliable and affordable products: 
*
BREMBO - Sport Drilled Rotors*










_Features:_

- Available in sets for front and rear
- Sport series signifies identical sizing to OEM rotors for easy, bolt-on replacement without any need for modifications
- Drilled holes provide better venting of heat, brake dust, gasses, and they effectively remove water off rotor surfaces
- Rotors cool 20% faster due to center vent areas that contain spaced pillars instead of straight slats
- Rotors are crafted from iron with high carbon content which achieves reduced vibration and squealing noise
- Rotors provide a higher grip coefficient and slower wear rate
- Rotors are more resistant to heating up and becoming warped
- Lower operating temperatures greatly reduce fade that results from brake fluid reaching boiling temperature in the lines
- Brake pad life is typically extended by 20% due to these rotors maintaining a smoother, more even surface
- Rotors are zinc plated for corrosion protection on all non-contact areas
- 2-year manufacturer limited warranty

*BREMBO - Sport Slotted Rotors*










_Features:_

- Available in sets for front and rear
- Sport series signifies identical sizing to OEM rotors for easy, bolt-on replacement without any need for modifications
- Angled slots provide the best venting of brake dust, gasses, and water while effectively removing heat off rotor surfaces
- Rotors cool 20% faster due to center vent areas that contain spaced pillars instead of straight slats
- Rotors are crafted from iron with high carbon content which achieves reduced vibration and squealing noise
- Rotors provide a higher grip coefficient and slower wear rate
- Rotors are more resistant to heating up and becoming warped
- Lower operating temperatures greatly reduce fade that results from brake fluid reaching boiling temperature in the lines
- Rotors are zinc plated for corrosion protection on all non-contact areas
- 2-year manufacturer limited warranty

*BREMBO - Sport Brake Pads*










_Features:_

- Provides excellent level of frictional grip in cold temperatures or warm
- Patented brake pad compound material matches the low dust and long life of a ceramic brake pad while providing the superior biting grip equivalent to metallic compound pads
- Lower operating temperatures greatly reduce fade that results from brake fluid reaching boiling temperature in the lines
- Backing plate and side edges of brake pad have a corrosion-resistant finish
- Center gap allows for proper heat expansion of brake pads
- Built in noise-reducing shims
- Fully fitted for brake wear sensors and anti-rattle clips if your vehicle was so equipped
- Available in sets for front and rear
- 2-year manufacturer limited warranty

*BREMBO - Sport 500+ Brake Fluid*










_Features:_

- Specially formulated to meet the needs of Brembo high performance brake kits
- Not suitable for vehicles with mineral oil systems
- Reduces brake fade due to higher boiling points
- Delivers better performance to anti-lock brake systems
- 520 degrees F dry boiling point (temperature where pure brake fluid boils) exceeds that of DOT 5.1 fluid standards
- 336 degrees F wet boiling point (temp where brake fluid containing water boils) exceeds DOT 4 standards
- Conforms to and exceeds current international specifications of U.S. FMVSS No.116, DOT 3, DOT 4, SAE J1703, SAE J1704 and ISO 4925 regulations
- Is safe for use with DOT 3,DOT 4 and DOT 5.1 brake and clutch fluids conforming to all regulations governing each
- Brake fluid flush of most entire vehicle brake systems typically requires 3 to 4 bottles


----------

